# American pie goat gathering



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

1st one was a blast, lets make this one better!
The 29th is confirmed! Time is flexible but I said 3pm for the time. I need to confirm numbers with the manager and organize parking. I know a lot of stuff has happened recently with probs in Valdosta, etc etc so I would like to get everyone that has confirmed to confirm again and all those on the tentative list to let me know one way or the other. Right now with confirmed and maybe's we have 17 cars. If everyone comes it should be a good turnout.

*Confirmed*
Monaro_GTO
6SPDGTO
RSR679
JHamilton
xcalibur
Cyclone Chris
Little Man Big Goat
fireman12af
IamHowie
Stephen Hopkins
Warner Robins GTO
EEZGOAT
Raven1124

*Tentative*
GA Rocker
AlphaEden
jray1
Padre (I think has a wedding)
aussieanp81
BJSchubert
05GTO
Any one coming to this?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

American Pie, it's in North Atlanta (Roswell Area). Two blocks north of I-285 @ Roswell Road. Come join us if you can!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If my car is out of the shop by then I'll be there, add me to the tentative list!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sure will. no problem. will like to meet as many as possible:cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Put me down for tentative, Gerald. I'll have to see if I'm working that day.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Put me down for tentative, Gerald. I'll have to see if I'm working that day.


you got it


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a map to American Pie; (red star)

*Click on Picture!*
​
arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx check your pm


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump. ONe more week to go. lets post up. we have 10 GTO's that will be there. i want you :lol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

EEZ,

The International Autoshow will be in Atlanta starting that Saturday (4-29) until May 7th, check it out;

http://ajcautoshow.com/


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

*car show*

how much do it cost to get in

holy crap. i may have to spend some time in ATL that next weekend. but i will have to bring the wife:willy: no toys for me

i got it $10 for me. its worth it :cool

are you going?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'd like to see the 2008 Camaro concept, maybe after the American Pie gathering.

Depends on whether or not MDMC finishes my mods next week,


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i will be willing to go with some one. i never been to a car show so i need some help


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright, count me in. I can't stay too long b/c I've got to work Sunday, but can you give me some details on what we are supposed to be doing?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

oh hell yeah.:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

for right now all i no is american pie. dont no about a cruz. let me check with the organizer and let you know. do you want to drive up 2gathrer?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you want to meet up half way or something. That would be cool.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what way will you be coming? it is in ATL. do you want to meet in west point or lagrange, Valley


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

maybe where I-185 meets I-85N


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> maybe where I-185 meets I-85N


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I'll get up with you later and we'll talk more about it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

please do. goats on the loose, what a nice thing:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hell yeah!!! Well, I'm off to go eat a big a$$ steak. Let me know when you find out the details on what we are going to be doing in Atl.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

peace. talk later


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

just a few more days people lets post up. whos going:cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

My car is going into the shop tomorrow b/c of the clutch, but I should still be able to make it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> My car is going into the shop tomorrow b/c of the clutch, but I should still be able to make it.


cool. the guy who is sponsoring the event have not gotton back with we with the details at the pie. will let you know when i know


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Update: Got the car back from the shop today after they bitched at me for having my cats removed. They tried to say my warranty was voided b/c of it but they didn't charge me anything. I'm still trying to get my car dynoed and tuned, but they haven't called me back yet. Any news on what’s going on?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the guy have not responded to my pm about what the details are sry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Guess he is not to serious about putting this thing on then.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

he said on the other forum that he has 10 cars confrimed


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i am still going anyway. i no its a car show there also. are you still going up? if so, we should meet at the truck scale where I-185 meets I-85


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Check your PM, Gerald.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Update: Got the car back from the shop today after they bitched at me for having my cats removed. They tried to say my warranty was voided b/c of it but they didn't charge me anything. I'm still trying to get my car dynoed and tuned, but they haven't called me back yet. Any news on what’s going on?


what the hail do cats have to do with a cluth


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here is the address 5840 Roswell Rd, NE Atlanta, GA. 30328. american pie


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Not a damn thing, but they told me that it voided my warranty. I'm checking out this site to see if it really does.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/warranty.htm#intro


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> here is the address 5840 Roswell Rd, NE Atlanta, GA. 30328. american pie


Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

EEZ,

Count me in for American Pie, see ya there!


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Is that 20 some cars? Wow. Better come to So Cal wher the Goats really gather in heards.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, that was a sting from a Yellow Jacket!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> EEZ,
> 
> Count me in for American Pie, see ya there!


i sure will


----------

